# New 990 Silver Series Pad Printer For Sale



## mollyt (Jan 11, 2016)

I am trying to post this item for sale in classifieds on this site with no luck. I have posted more than the required 15 posts. Can anyone help?


----------



## MaidInIceland (Oct 30, 2013)

Still available?


----------

